# enkei classics for sale (Ek62's)



## volkstuner04 (Jul 9, 2011)

have a set of enkei classics for sale there 14*7 with a 5*120.65 bolt pattern have all 4 pretty good condition...tires on them arent to good do to age but the rims are nice so hit me up if serious


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

http://forums.vwvortex.com/forumdisplay.php?805-Other-Bolt-Patterns-Classifieds


----------



## volkstuner04 (Jul 9, 2011)

Bump


----------



## volkstuner04 (Jul 9, 2011)

bump


----------

